# Any other riders out there?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone out there rides? I spend my time dumping money into this when i'm not dumping money into hunting stuff.

Anyone else?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rode for years decided family needed me around and it was getting to dam dangerous here in DFW. Use to do custom builds for people then just got too busy with other things. Miss it though.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I hear ya. It's hard for me to ride with 2 young ones who need me. I stay off the major highways when possible though and the Austin area is surprisingly bike friendly. People here seem to pay really good attention to motorcycles. (Knock on wood).

I still ride like everyone in a cage is out to kill me though. I never plan to let my guard down.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have rode Most of My Life Chris, I Dont have a bike at this time. However I fully Intend on getting a New one Before too long. I Started Riding At about 10 or so I Guess My Mom and Dad Still Cannot figure out why I want to Ride After a Wreck that could have easily Killed me and Did Break up some Bones, I just look at them and Grin. My Younger brother Just Bought a new V Twin and Worrying me to get another So I see One in the not too distant Future.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Reid,

I understand where you are coming from. My response to the 'rents would be "Well, you did teach me to get back up and try again!"

I was hit by a car (65 mph, while on foot) about 4 years ago, and rolled a van end over end about 7 times a couple months later. Neither were bike related, but both will be ingrained in my mind forever. I think about them every waking day, and of course, every time I ride. I might not come home today - that's real stuff. BUT I must admit that I feel safer on the bike than in a car. I feel flexible and more prepared to deal with situations that may popup. In a cage I am limited, but on a bike I have many ways out as long as I am alert and prepared.

I'll be making a ride from TX to MO soon. We might need to get together!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*I hear ya Chris, Several Friends of mine still ride. Mom and Dad Know I Will Crawl on one as long as I can hold it up. Love the Wind in My Face I just try not to Grin too much, Its hard to bet the bugs Out of my teeth LoL. I Usually make a trip or two a Year out to Dallas, Austin and Corpus My Brother in law has a Ranch Down there I get down there as often as I can to Hunt.*_


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

We didnt get out as much last year as we liked. Hope to do more riding this year. I have two Road Glides the Black one is an 07' and silver anniversary is an 03, it was my dads.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well we had our first mishap today. Kids are in summer camp so we have been taking the bike out a lot. Laid it down today about 10 ft from the sign below with my wife on the back. It's an algae covered, granite low water crossing and this area takes a lot of bikes. It's like a sheet of ice really. You can hardly walk across it without slipping. We've crossed it 3 times without problems but this time the back wheel walked right out from under us and we went down. Luckily we were only going about 10mph but it still sucked.

Everyone is ok. The only damage was to my shirt, some new bike parts and my pride. I think the road knew I just put a bunch of money into a stage 1 upgrade because it couldn't go down on the left side, it had to take out my exhaust.









Live and learn. I found new respect for the bike today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OUCH!! I am glad that you and the wife are unhurt (except for the pride). It could have been real sucky even at 10 mph.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad everyone is all right, as for the pride, well we've all gone through that many times, some are better than others! Boy do I have a bag full of mishaps with motorcycles to tell!!!


----------

